# Not sure if ibs or something else, my story



## S1N3U5 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi im new here 22 year old male and am looking for some help.

im not sure if what i have is just a spastic colon or ibs or something else.

recently in the last year or so ive noticed that my bathroom habits have increased from 2-3 times throughout the entire day to 3-6 times just in the 8 hour work day.

i feel like this has become a problem and i need to fix it but being poor and having no insurance i cant really turn to a doctor with out putting myself into debt.

i am not active anymore of fear that i am no where near a bathroom when i feel the urge which has increasingly become all the time. long car rides have done the same thing just seem a bit better but still fear of being nowhere near a bathroom.

i chew gum for anxiety and dont use caffeine for i am sensitive to caffeine since high school.

i try not to eat greasy foods as thats one of the major things that i feel makes it worse, ive recently changed my diet to mostly salads and sandwiches when i can.

i just need some help understanding if this is going to be a problem for the rest of my life or theres something i could do about it now so i can start losing weight and bettering my life


----------



## Fairydust44 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hypnotherapy can help with your anxiety with your problem! I'm 20 and I found that the more anxious I got the worse my bowel gets and then I get more anxious about my bowel and it's a vicious circle! Or try buying an exercise bike so you can exercise at home and know you're near a toilet. That's how I started to get fit again and it will slowly increase your confidence


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi. You might want to try online counseling platforms if you are worried about the cost of treating your anxiety. Try searching for it or ask for some recommendations. You'll surely find one.


----------

